# Please help me find my giant!



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi

Does anybody know of any giants that need re-homing? Im still trying to work on my other half but getting there slowly! But i just wondered if anybody knew of any (around the London/Middlesex area) so that i can show him and work my way round him!! I have been looking for a week or so now but no such luck as yet! I would prefer a white one if im beiong picky!! But any suggestions would be appreciated!

Im still in two minds myself whether to get one now or wait a while longer!! But really want one!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i have a french lop white thats 2 weeks old  french lop rabbits and guinea pigs they grow big!!! look in the nest page im in essex 20 mins from jn 29 M25


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi

I already have a french lop but was now wanting a continental giant to be honest as i think these are beautiful and been reading up on them lately. I would be tempted to get another frenchie but ive got my heart set on a giant to be honest but thanks for your post! x

p.s in fact my Dexie is the spitting image of your Lily! They look like twins!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Hi
> 
> I already have a french lop but was now wanting a continental giant to be honest as i think these are beautiful and been reading up on them lately. I would be tempted to get another frenchie but ive got my heart set on a giant to be honest but thanks for your post! x
> 
> p.s in fact my Dexie is the spitting image of your Lily! They look like twins!!


awww show me a piccie of dexie


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Im not sure if i have attached these right!!

These are pictures that her previous owners took of her, the one of her sat on the rug is at about 6 months, she is 18 months old now and she is huge! I need to upload my new pics of her!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

awww bless her another lily lol 
my lily is 1 in april so isnt full size yet but cant wait to see how big she is going to get, even tho she is a lardy at mo after having babies lol.
i have a kit that looks just like her and im tempted to keep it if the stud user dont want him/her


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a british giant for sale.
She is a huge rabbit.
I am in kent but travel to Surrey once a week if that was any good.
Pm me if interested


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

more bunnies already!! 

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre

i want this one!!! If only! 

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

wow crofty they gorgeous!!

Unfortunately they arent house rabits and thats what i want! But they are sooooo beautiful!!

Well keep loking again!!\x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

p.s Croft yes more bunnies already, id rehome them all if i could i love having my buns around they have made such a difference to my life and even my partners loves them to bits xx


----------



## Tinkerbella (Nov 25, 2008)

When taking on giants please be aware they need ALOT of space I have two. Amber & Noel they live in a MASSIVE 12ft shed with run attached and have free range of the garden when Im at home


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Tinkerbella

Well i was hoping that i would have enough space as this was one of my concerns!

I was wanting it to be a house rabbit and i have a big house with a lot of space and it would have free range of the house when i am there but then i would be wanting to house it when i am not there and was wondering how i would do this. My two at the moment are kept in a very large run which we made in the house out of NIC cubes but they are only kept in this when we are not there and it is spacious for them. Now that the weather is getting warmer i am looking for large runs for them for the garden so they can be outside when we are there also. Do you think giant rabbits need to be kept outside?


----------



## Tinkerbella (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello! 

Did sounds like you are really researching into giants which is really good. Some people just go out and buy one then have to re home months later due to size and money.

I dont personally think that they need to be indoors or outdoors. It depends on the rabbit itself, my two used to be indoors because we lived in a flat- now we live in a house they are outdoors.  They do prefer is so much because they get fresh air and can nibble on the plants that are edible to them. (Have you seen my pics) 

I always say the more space the better, will they have their own room annd also have access to a garden?


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi ya

Yeah i have been researching about them, to be honest im always looking into rabbits as i love my two to bits and would love to have lots more if i could!

I just dont want to keep rabbits outside to be honest, although i would like to be able to have them outside thats why im looking for an outdoor run at the moment so they can be outside but i would let them have the free run of my garden as its not really rabbit proof i just want to get a large run for them.

They wouldnt have their own room, they would have the run of the house as my other two do at the moment. 

Where can i see your pics???


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi what space did Amber and Noel have when you had them indoors? x


----------



## Tinkerbella (Nov 25, 2008)

Are you going to bond your giant into the other pair??
Are you looking at rescue giant or breeder?

Mine are both rescues, I am against all breeding as I have done many rescues and seen some horrendous sights.
My pics are here! 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-photo-galleries/30444-my-giant-bunnies-amber-noel.html

Have you looked at any breeds yet?


----------



## Tinkerbella (Nov 25, 2008)

kellyrich said:


> Hi what space did Amber and Noel have when you had them indoors? x


They had a double bedroom to themselves with a baby gate on the door.
Then access to the garden at weekends, free range while I was in the flat.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh they are both gorgeous!! I love the white one especially!!

I was hoping to bond with the other pair if i could! And i was wanting to get one from a rescue if i could but its proving hard to find one, i dont really agree with all the breeding etc as a lot of them just dont really care, with a couple of exceptions!

I havent actually looked at one yet, i was still debating about the space issue but i think they would be fine really or should i just get another type of rabbit but i really have my heart set on a giant!

Are yours both friendly and loveable, do they let you handle them etc?


----------



## Tinkerbella (Nov 25, 2008)

They do let you handle them, but you cant really pick them up. Giants are scared of highs.\, more so than little buns.

Noel is the (white) he is a blue papillion he is 3 and a half and Amber is the augouti she is two.

Both are ex breeders and have disformaties due to interbreeding.

What do you feed your two at the minute ? 

Many rescues will do a home check before you adopt, and will give you advice


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Aaaw poor things thats such a shame, why do breeders do that!! Its so not right!

I feed mine on excel at the moment and obviously their hay and then a few veg, ie fresh greens, carrot every now and again and cabbage now and again!


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Tinkerbella said:


> They do let you handle them, but you cant really pick them up. Giants are scared of highs.\, more so than little buns.
> 
> Noel is the (white) he is a blue papillion he is 3 and a half and Amber is the augouti she is two.
> 
> ...


We pick all our rabbits up and they are not bothered by it one bit.
Ours have to be handled as they are carried from their indoor ruuns into their outdoor runs.
I have never heard of giants being sared of heights:001_huh:


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

well i hope you find one!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Have you looked on here?

Giant Rabbit Rescue

And we've already mentioned but bunny runs can be arranged if you find the right one!! There are a few giants looking for homes on the RR site:

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Aud's mum! Nice to hear from you again!

I have enquiried about 2 rabbits on the RR website. 

The other website you gave me i was advised to stay clear of this breeder!

Many thanks, will keep you updated!!

My only worry would be transport, how do you go about getting a bunny run, not really sure what one is!! :


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

kellyrich said:


> Hi Aud's mum! Nice to hear from you again!
> 
> I have enquiried about 2 rabbits on the RR website.
> 
> ...


Hiya Kelly - i didnt realise the 'Giant Rabbit Rescue' was a breeder?? :

Bunny runs involve various people taking the bun either all of the way or either part way of the journey. People on the RR site are brilliant at things like this and are always willing to help. If you found a bun on there you really liked, and the owner agreed to you having him/her then basically there is a bunny run section on there and you all work together at getting the bun to you.

I have done part journeys before and its such a lovely thing to do :thumbup1:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Great well i will wait and see if i get any responses!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi again

Just another query!

So if i was to find a rabbit that i wanted which was a distance away, do they just let you have the rabbit without actually going to see it or anything and just arranging a bunny run????


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

kellyrich said:


> Hi again
> 
> Just another query!
> 
> So if i was to find a rabbit that i wanted which was a distance away, do they just let you have the rabbit without actually going to see it or anything and just arranging a bunny run????


They'll ask you a few questions, and might want to see pics of your set up (if your going to have one for the new bun?), but if they thought it was the right home then someone from the forum who lived in your area could possibly do a homecheck (only if they require though).

I helped with a bunny run down to wales!!!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh right, well we will see how it goes, ive enquired about quite a few off RR but nobody got back to me as yet!

Aaah thats nice of you to help out on bunny runs!! I think i would want to take them all to my house and kepe them if i did a bunny run!!


----------

